# Platy Website, your input please!!



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

So I made a little site about Platy. So if you guys could check it out and then post here comments on what to add, that would be great. You can also tell me what you have found to work in areas and I will post them too. Also, if you have a picture of a platy I don't have listed and want it on the site, post it here with the info to have next to it. Thanks so much!

http://secuono.tripod.com/platy/


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You've forgotten a couple types of platies that I can think of right off the top of my head. Otherwise, the info is good and well done. 

Sunset Fire Platies: (not the best picture but oh well) http://images.google.com/imgres?img...mages?q=sunset+fire+platy+fish&hl=en&safe=off

Candy Wag Platies: http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.c...LATY-CANDY-WAG-LRG&Xiphophorus-maculatus.html

Xiphophorus maculatus "Dawn Platies": http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=104&prev=/images?q=dawn+platy&hl=en&safe=off

In fact, this website shows a lot of different ones if you need good pics. 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat/infoL3/24106/category.web


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't have those fish, that's why they arn't on there. Also why I asked people to help me out so I could add them, lol. All those pics are of my fish. I think the sunset looks like one of the ones I have, but the body is white instead of yellow. ^.^
Thanks though, I'll add them when I get a chance!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You're welcome... we like livebearers and try to find the prettiest one possible. We'd never heard of dawn or candy wag platies until we saw them in a store and decided they were too gorgeous to pass up. Once I get around to it I will upload pics of mine and you can use them if you'd like.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm not able to get on. the page times out on me.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

great website! i love it!


----------

